# McClelland's Grand Orientals Yenidje Supreme



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

Upon first light one, if careful, one notices the delicate aroma of shaved white truffle laced with just a hint of Agave nectar from the Blue Agave cactus growing in the fertile volcanic soil of Mexico. It's bright, juicy.....

:r

Just kidding

Seriously, this is one kick ass smoke, it reminds me slightly of really good cigarette tobacco. (I don't smoke cigs anymore but there was a time....) Anyway it has a nice solid base of good old fashioned tobacco flavor complimented nicely with that tangy incense like flavor of Yenidje. The tobacco burns really well, I only had to relight a couple of times. 

The flavor and mouth feel are great, slightly spicy but by no means overwhelming. A great any time smoke with a little extra *oomph* over a regular Virginia. 

This definitely has a place in my rotation and I can't wait to try the rest of the line!


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

TimB said:


> ...good old fashioned tobacco flavor complimented nicely with that tangy *incense* like flavor of Yenidje.


Oooh, that sounds right up my alley. Pipesandcigars here I come. :z

SB


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Here's my take on this blend ...

After hearing about these new Grand Oriental blends, I really wanted to try them. So I bought 2 tins of each blend from Mars Cigars late last week and received them today ... along with Mike's typical sample baggie of pipe tobacco. (Macbaren HH Mature VA)

It was a tough choice to decide which to open, but I finally decided to go with the Yenidje Supreme. Yenidje is an Oriental tobacco that is grown in northeastern Greece, near the city of Xanthi. The Oriental tobaccos grown here are considered some of the best in the world and Yenidje was one of the key components in Balkan Sobranie Original. Many old-time pipe smokers thought of this blend in the same light that cigar smokers think of the finest cubans today ... at least the version of this blend that was made back in the 50's, 60's and 70's.

On opening the tin you are greeted with a nest of ribbon-cut tobacco in multicolor hues of brown. The tin aroma is of stewed tomatoes, raisins and some lighty smokey / sweet spices. What struck me right away was that the blend had a perfect moisture content ... somewhere in between a typical Cornell & Diehl blend and Frog Morton.

So I loaded up my Ruthenberg bent brandy and headed out to the backyard. The initial light was easy and after tamping, I proceeded with the final light needed for this bowl. The core flavors were very reminicent of aged 5100 ... with that slightly tart tingle you get on your tongue from the Virginia leaf. Along with this my mouth was coated with nice creamy / smokey / spicy flavor that is tough to describe. The smoke volume was very good and although the pipe became warm as the bowl progressed, the resulting smoke never became hot or bitey. The room aroma was also very pleasant. There is not alot of nicotine strength, but enough to relax. Also when the bowl was finished, there was an interesting aftertaste ... I'd compare it to the flavor I have 30 minutes after eating chocolate covered raisins.

My first impression is that Yenidje Superme is an excellent blend and one that should age very well.


----------



## TimB (May 18, 2006)

I mixed some 1/2 and 1/2 with SG Commonwealth, man it was fantastic. Better that most off the shelf Balkan Blends (save Balkan Sobranie and Compton's Macedonian)


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I just had a bowl of the Yenidje Supreme and really enjoyed it! I puffed away fairly quickly and never experienced any tongue burn. Unlike most McClellands, this tobac wasn't too over-hydrated straight out of the tin. I let the tin sit w/o the lid for about 30 minutes before packing my pipe, and it was just about right. The room note was also very pleasant; I'll be buying more tins to cellar for sure. I'm not great at picking out flavors (especially with Pipe tobac), but I do know what I like when I smoke it, and this was it!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I have to say I like Oriental blends already and I haven't tried any..:r


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice review, Ted. I have to try that one (heck, maybe all of them).


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Had my first bowl of this a couple days ago, thanks to joed, and was very surprised. It was my first taste of any oriental and it was good. Actually, I think I'll have another bowl of this tonight.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice review. I must add it to my shopping list.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I thought this was absolutely delicious. Its been too long since I smoked it to add any more than that. I was really impressed with the depth of flavor.


----------

